# 2018 : My Japanese Story...Citizen!!!



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi,

I had started this post in Dive watches forum but since it is related to Citizen, I am continuing it here which is more appropriate :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/2018-my-japanese-story-4799389.html

Prior to Citizen, I collect mostly Vintage Diver Watches and Chronographs especially Swiss and have also some Seiko. I started last year to sell most of my Seiko but somehow I came across Citizen which is its main contender ( Orient being under Seiko since early 2000 ). Most of us enjoy Citizen mainly for it Eco Drive technology. So I am starting with those two divers before going into the vintage part of the brand.
*BN0150 and BN0100 "Excalibur" :















Keep following...


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Now for the serious vintage part of Citizen and since I am more into Diving Watches, the following two represent well what Vintage Citizen Divers are :
*Super Jet 150m Parawater with the 1150 movement (39 jewels) and the 62-6198 Waterresistant which is prefer over the 52-0110 ( with plastic movement holder ).







More pictures in my Blog. Keep following...


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Moving forward in time, it was the Quartz Era. Citizen had several Sub Brands such as VEGA and OXY. I found this rare VEGA DIVER Orange Dial with the famous Paddle Hands taken from the Citizen Quartz Divers. About the same time, I also found this rare Orient Quartz Diver. They both have Golden Hands :

* VEGA 100m Quartz Diver and Orient Quartz Diver.







More pictures in my blog...Keep following.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

To finish the Citizen Diving Part, I selected those two modern divers...The Citizen Kamen V3 Limited Edition ( 500 pieces ) and the discontinued Citizen Titanium 200m Diver NY0054. The Citizen Kamen bring me a lot of memories especially my childhood with the Kamen V3 series in the early 70s and it is this same NY0040 model that was the Marina Militare choice around year 2000. Also I love the Green Bezel that remind me of the 50th Rolex Submariner ( that I stupidly sold many years ago LOL ). For the Citizen Titanium 200m Diver, it is a special model that many didn't really pay attention, but personally it is one of the nicest Dive Watch that Citizen ever made, especially with the Blue Dial that contrasts well with the Grey Titanium Case.

Video of the Citizen Kamen V3 here : 


















Keep following...the most interesting of Vintage Citizen Watches but Non Divers.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Vintage Citizen certainly has stealth appeal...

While I mainly collect vintage Seiko (King and Grand Seikos) and vintage JDM quartz, I must say that there are just some superb and overlooked vintages from Citizen.

Just got a pic of this from Brian Leiser aka "31 Jewels" on a few items he has just serviced/restored:









I'm excited to receive these in the upcoming weeks!

Shout out to 31 Jewels for his great work....highly recommended for any vintage Citizen work....he does it right!

-Brian


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hi_bri,

You are right. People are more familiar with Seiko like I was. But Citizen offer more variety in term of Sport watches that is not directly Divers IMHO.

Those Super jet are very nice. Congrats!!!


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Now for the interesting part of the Vintage Citizen is beside of their divers but still in the Parawater Era (60s-early 70s), there are some magnificent Classic / Sport Watches. Their size are between 40-36mm.

Following to the Super Jet pre-diver, the Auto Dater is Citizen one of the most classiest and nicest vintage watch using its 41xx movement with a size of 43mm including crown.














More to come...


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

To celebrate Citizen 100th Anniversary with an other Auto Dater Jet 40mm date only from the 60s before entering the early 70s era.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

An other Citizen Auto Dater Jet just came in...25 jewels and back glossy dial this time.


----------



## Crucible (Jul 21, 2016)

FrancoThai said:


> Now for the serious vintage part of Citizen and since I am more into Diving Watches, the following two represent well what Vintage Citizen Divers are :
> *Super Jet 150m Parawater with the 1150 movement (39 jewels) and the 62-6198 Waterresistant which is prefer over the 52-0110 ( with plastic movement holder ).
> View attachment 13554711
> 
> More pictures in my Blog. Keep following...


Love the 39J super-jet autodater para 150m water! What a great looking watch and it would be hard to find a cooler movement! Looks great with the nato strap that matches the color tone of the vintage lume. Straight boss


----------



## Crucible (Jul 21, 2016)

hi_bri said:


> Vintage Citizen certainly has stealth appeal...
> 
> While I mainly collect vintage Seiko (King and Grand Seikos) and vintage JDM quartz, I must say that there are just some superb and overlooked vintages from Citizen.
> 
> ...


What a great set of watches! Those calendar citizens are fantastically hard to find - I covet them LOL.

Extra props for you showing the extra love of sending them to 31 Jewels. His services are unparalleled. I recently had him service one of my custom v2 alarm date models (I'll post pics soon). Not only does Brian provide amazing service, he also really knows how to shoot the watches.....just look at the lighting and depth of those super jet auto daters!


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Continuing with the classic size ( 38mm-36mm ), I am amazed with the diversity of the models, designs and technicalities under the Citizen Seven Era. The V2 at is more like a Racing watch ( especially if worn with a Tropic Strap ) while the Seven Star Deluxe is more like a Diver with the lumed hands ( Lollipop second hand ) and markers.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

An other pair of Vintage Citizen V2 to show the diversity in design.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

The race for jewels with some Vintage Citizen Crystal Seven, 27 and 30 jewels and again two different designs but similar caseback ( more photos in my Blog ).


----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

This is great stuff. Thanks for posting this historical info, it's interesting to see these hidden gems. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

opmetal said:


> This is great stuff. Thanks for posting this historical info, it's interesting to see these hidden gems.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Battle of the Grey with two Vintage Citizen Customs, 27 jewels with the Dandy Seven and 30 jewels with the Crystal Seven.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Collecting vintage Citizen watches are addictive

Here are some of mine. The plain citizen dress watch houses a high beat Leopard movement. I love those Jet Ring Rotors. They have a cool winding sound (Pring!). I have 2 of them. The one shown here was sold a little bit ago. The other one needs a picture taken of it.

I think you need some Cosmotron's in your citizen club


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

My last post for 2018 with the battle for accuracy between the Vintage Citizen Leopard and Cosmotron. Happy festive season to all of you and see you again in 2019.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Happy 2019 to everyone. Starting this new year with the Big Boys ( 40-42mm ) from the 70s with the Vintage Citizen Seven Star Custom Deluxe. What will you choose between the Dark and the Light Side ???


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I’m automatically drawn to black dials, but it would appear to me that the white dial looks sportier and shows more detail than the black dial one.

My vote goes for the white dial


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Approaching the end of my Vintage Citizen collection with the Moon Dater and Monthly in 40mm. Again two of my favorites.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

One of the master piece from my Citizen collection. This is a Vintage Citizen Seven Star Deluxe "Rally". This is a rare one and I think it is a transitional model because it is still using the Rally double crown 42mm case but with the newer "Pilot" face.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

An other couple of Vintage Citizen Auto Dater with the circular rotor movement before ending my Citizen collection.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

The Citizen Auto Dater SM has an amazing movement. The date setting is done by moving backward after the hour hand passes midnight and it will progressively change.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

FrancoThai said:


> Now for the serious vintage part of Citizen and since I am more into Diving Watches, the following two represent well what Vintage Citizen Divers are :
> *Super Jet 150m Parawater with the 1150 movement (39 jewels) and the 62-6198 Waterresistant which is prefer over the 52-0110 ( with plastic movement holder ).
> View attachment 13554711
> 
> More pictures in my Blog. Keep following...


Wow, this diver was my first ever dive watch. My mother gave it to me for my 18th birthday in 1978. Don't know where it is now. Nice score.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Back to Diver with my final piece from my Citizen Collection, the Promaster Yellow NY0040-25Y. I am continuing my collection of Japanese Brands ( Orient and Ricoh ) in an other post soon. Keep following...


----------



## Andru_nl (Jun 3, 2019)

Dark dial with white arros has more contrast, that is a win, although i like white dials.
Yellow one is cool


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

When you think it is over...an unexpected find. A "Jumbo" Citizen Auto Dater Seven 40mm. See the size of it close to the Citizen Challenge Diver.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

I started my Citizen collection with an Eco Drive so I have to end it with an other one : Citizen Ray Mears.
This watch resume simplicity and efficiency. No doubt why so many like it.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

While waiting to start presenting my Orient / Ricoh collection. This is for my last incoming : Citizen Auto Dater SM 23. I love the black day wheel.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Again two more incoming....For this week, this Citizen Auto Dater 25 with Black Sand Textured Dial near NOS.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

The last incoming one...A Vintage Citizen Automatic ( Water Resistant ) with the Tungsten case and Diamond glass. Rare and not often seen.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

FrancoThai said:


> The last incoming one...A Vintage Citizen Automatic ( Water Resistant ) with the Tungsten case and Diamond glass. Rare and not often seen.
> View attachment 14322949


That tungsten is going to be shockingly heavy; it's roughly 2x as dense as steel. Please post the weight when it arrives!


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Taking a break from Orient with two other Citizen incoming...This week no date with the Vintage Citizen Jet Rookie Automatic 17 jewels ( Jet movement ). I love the "Rookie" Blue Print on the Dial.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

This one was missing from my Citizen Collection, a Vintage Citizen Super Jet Auto Dater 39 jewels with the Missile Logo back case.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Very interesting - thank you for sharing.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

While waiting for my other Ricoh watches to return from servicing. Back to my Citizen Divers. The first couple with Steel NY0054 or Titanium NY0050.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Upgrade of my Vintage Citizen Divers on bracelet.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Lovely examples, thanks for sharing! Love the Citizen Jets too.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Ending this year 2019 with the Top of my vintage Citizen collection : A Citizen ADOS 40m Diver. Happy festive season to all of you.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Since in 2020, I will be focused more on Vintage Swiss Watches, this might be my last incoming Vintage Citizen. I give you this rare Citizen Jet Auto Dater. This is an all black writing ( normally "40m" is in blue ) and I never seen this dial configuration before with a big 40mm size. Happy New Year of the Mouse to all of you.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been away from JDM watches for a while since I went back to the Vintage Swiss Watches. Then I had the opportunity to get two rare watches from friend collectors. The first one is this Orient Freshman King Diver.
The second JDM one is a Vintage Citizen College Alarm, I waited a long time to get the right one for me. This is the Beast and the Beauty.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Back to Japan with my latest find : Vintage Citizen Alarm Date 4H and Citizen Seven Star V2.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Starting 2021 with some Vintage Sporty Citizen, Citizen Compressor 100m and Citizen V2 Custom Blackie. Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

An other couple of Vintage Citizen Jet Auto Dater, Black Stardust dial with the Para400meter or the Silver dial with the Rookie.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

The final couple of Vintage Citizen Auto Dater, the Monthly and the Para40mWater.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

A rare vintage Citizen Jet Master.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Citizen Auto Dater Jet.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Citizen V2 Custom.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Citizen Auto Dater.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

An other Citizen Compressor 100m.


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

FrancoThai said:


> An other Citizen Compressor 100m.
> View attachment 15884650


Love it Ive been looking for a good red one of these for a while - now guess why


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Vintage Citizen Jet, Date or No Date.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

FrancoThai said:


> View attachment 15937936


You lucky dog!


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Transition from the para water manual wind to automatic with a Vintage Citizen Homer Phynox and a Vintage Citizen Jet, both No Date.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

A couple of vintage Citizen Auto Dater - Jumbo size : a 38mm - date date - 25 jewels & a 40mm - date - 27 jewels.


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Vintage Citizen V2 Custom "Diver".


----------

